# Extending the life of your auto transmission



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I recently found out that ford has a optional filter available for the auto transmissions. It filters out the particles that get past the internal filter and cause failure in transmissions in trucks that are used for heavy service. It is recommended for any truck with a PSD as they put a great deal of strain on an auto. Trans. anyway, it is a, 
FT 115 Trans. Filter Kit
(Ford part #) XC3Z 7B155 AA

The cost is around $65.00 and it comes with everything you need to install the filter, ie, filter, lines, brass connectors and clamps. It installs on the trans. fluid return line from the trans. cooler (at the radiator) 

Regards, 
Bob


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

can this kit be installed on any truck with PSD?I have a 1995 E-350 cube van


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Yes, same part #. Same drive train.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

That Ford part number shows it was originally issued in 1963 (C3).

Apparently the kit has been around for a number of years. I once had a 1969 Ford Custom 428 ex-Police cruiser with the factory remote trans filter. It was mounted up by the radiator. I thought it was the oil filter til I removed it and took me a second to figure why the oil was red!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

On the Dodge's with Cummins,i use a univesal hydraulic filter assy,it costs 20 bucks in northern,it has 3/4 "NPT inlet,and outlets,just adapt thn down to 1/2 and uses 1/2" barbs,behind the bumper,the lines are rubber for a 2 ft section,you can omount it there,and get one new cooler line,its easy to do,uses a cheap spin on filter you can get anywhere,and keeps the pan much cleaner.This will work on the PSD too,depending on line size,you may be able toget away with the ones for cars,the work up to 5/16" lines.Just thought id pass this along,its a lot cheaper than the ford kit,but the ford kitmay be easier to put in.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

My ford dealer wants $90. for the kit.


----------

